# Do you like Doctor Who? If so, what type are you?



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I've watched Doctor Who since I was a little kid.

love it.

ISTP E5


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

This is why Matt Smith is my favorite doctor. 






....

Well actually, that above scene was a close second to this one:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I think that David Tennant was an awesome Doctor Who!
Oh and I love the show. Very entertaining and with great villains. I especially like the Daleks, although it is odd to have villains that can't do stairs.
I'm an esfp.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm an ENFP and my favorite doctor is 11 by FAR. I thought 10 got annoying. I'm clearly in the minority.


----------



## featherfall (Jul 22, 2012)

ENTP and my favorite Doctor is the Ninth (the only Doctor of the new series who isn't ENTP, amusingly enough).


----------



## xxWanderer (Sep 12, 2010)

ISTP my favourite doctor was Christopher but I still love Doctor Who.
I haven't watched as much of the new series after David Tenant as I kept forgetting it was on. I will catch up though. Looking forward for the next series starting .


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

ENTP and I'm a fan.


----------



## Sulare (Mar 27, 2012)

INFJ E9 and have been watching since the new series started in 2005 (The 9th Doctor actually bears a striking resemblance to a cousin of mine). I can't possible bring myself to pick a favourite, but I would like to go back and watch the earlier stuff of the new series (simply because I was 12 at the time when I started, and therefore I think I'd have a better grasp of it now if I rewatch it).


----------



## Tove (Dec 25, 2011)

ISFP and a devoted Whovian! I have to admit that Ten was probably my favourite too, but Nine and Eleven come as close seconds. From old school Who my heart belongs to Four.

Oh, and Donna Noble was the best companion ever. Period. ;_; <3


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm an ENFP, I've loved Doctor Who for quite a long time.. Before the 2005 series started, I watched the old Tom Baker ones.
My favorite Doctor is David Tennant.. I enjoy Eccleston a lot, but once Tennant was in, I warmed up to his version quite quickly.
Smith is good and quirky, but he's just not _*quite*_ as good as Tennant.


----------



## msholmes (Sep 30, 2012)

Doctor Who is one of my favorite shows. And I love the 10th Doctor.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Love it! I'm enjoying catching up on episodes with Netflix. (ENFP)


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

INFJ I love Doctor Who. I watched a few episodes of the older series before they revamped it; I really liked all the episodes of the new series. It really kept the clever writing of the original series without the cheesy special effects (which, if you consider the budget they were working with, was pretty amazing) I like how each season finale is more dramatic than the last.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

I purposely took the higher cost satilite package just to get BBCAmerica so I can keep up with Dr. who...I just wish they'd show (somewhere, PBS maybe, like they used too) show older Dr who episodes. 

I got hooked in High School when my local PBS station showed it and Monty Python together every thurday night.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

Doctor Who is amazing. I'm looking for opportunities to see some of the old series, but of the new ones, Tennant is easily my favourite. Eccleston always makes me laugh though, and Matt Smith...has his moments. Trying to pick a favourite episode here, but I just can't o.o
Another INTP by the way.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

INFP and yep, love it.
I've only ever watched the 'modern' ones though. They're best in this order to me:
10 > 11 > 9


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm an INFJ Dr. Who fanatic ;D

I'm most familiar with the newest 3 doctors (since I'm a young'un) and I love them all! It's hard to pick a favorite, but I've been liking the emotional themes with 11 lately
... And I really need the 4th doctor's scarf.

Hm... Doctor who's not such a cult thing anymore, which is bizarre. It's a little sad, but it's also nice to find other whovians more frequently. Other people notice when I randomly wear a leather jacket, a trenchcoat, or a fez!


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

I love Doctor Who! Can't wait for the Christmas episode  
INFP btw


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I totally dig Dr. Who!! Apparently I am not alone.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I LOVE Doctor Who best program ever.Period.


----------



## PGTV (Jan 4, 2013)

Doctor Who is just amazing... INFJ


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

So us Ne dom/aux dominate the poll, and then there's INFJs. The show really is Ne haven, so all the Ne users make sense, but these INFJs are throwing me off.


----------



## auburnstar (Mar 22, 2013)

I've noticed that there's a lot of xNFx people that watch Doctor Who. You think there might be a reason guys?


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP 4w5

I love Dr. Who!

The main reason I like it is the characters. I love the Doctor's combintion of depth and seriousness with enthusiasm and childlike joy. I really appreciate that there's not a lot of drama betweeen the main characters, but rather shows them working together and growing together as they face outside difficulties. I like the action and excitement, without too much interpersonal strain. 

I also just like sci-fi/fantasy settings better in general.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

INFP, no


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

My INTP friend is a huge fan of Dr. Who. May I vote on his behalf?


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Have been a fan since a full repeat of the classic series was aired here in 2003 (and when I say "full", I mean sans missing episodes - for obvious reasons - and sans some stories with Daleks in them, due to issues with Terry Nation's estate); started watching at the recommendation of my father (I was 10 years old at the time).

Seeing as everyone else is stating their favourite Doctors, mine are Davison (5th), McCoy (7th) and Pertwee (3rd). Best stories the show has done, in my opinion, would be _Marco Polo_ (1964), _Doctor Who And The Silurians_ (1970), _Kinda_ (1982), _The Curse Of Fenric_ (1989) and _Blink_ (2007).


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

I love Doctor Who. I watched the old series growing up, and am a massive fan of the new series (especially the 10th Doctor). How could anyone _not_ like Doctor Who?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I like Doctor Who a lot, though in the last 2 seasons it's declined a lot in quality. I just feel it has nothing more to contribute, it's only repeating itself now...
I definitely want to watch the old seasons some time.


----------



## kirsche (Jul 2, 2013)

INTP...

And yeah, sci-fi is good(maybe amazing)
Doctor Who always makes me excited. (the adventure and the TENSIONS)
*roll over*


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have no idea who Doctor Who...


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

INFP here, and i...don't get doctor who. at all. my ISFP boyfriend likes it though!


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I was reading along when I finally noticed that one of the posts was a bit old. I then returned to the original post to see that this thread started in 2012. How appropriate that this thread has built-in time travel!

INFP, 4w5
I have been a fan for about 30 years. I first chanced upon the show on the PBS station out of Chicago. They were airing episodes in 1/2 hour time slots of Tom Baker's (4th incarnation) portrayal on weekdays. [_The Ark in Space_ was the story that was airing.] Later the station switched its broadcast to be the last show airing on Sunday nights, beginning at 11:00 pm and lasting as long as it took to show the entire story.

Watching *Doctor Who *was a very odd thing to do at that time. Even the nerdy friends with whom I associated at school by and large didn't watch.

To me the companion with whom all other companions are measured is Sarah Jane Smith (Elisabeth Sladen). Likewise the standard of The Doctor for me is Tom Baker (_Would you like a Jelly Baby?_). When Tom Baker was replaced by Peter Davison, I was crushed. Unfairly and quite subjectively I just didn't like Peter Davison because he wasn't Tom Baker.

I did continue watching although staying current became extremely difficult when I went to college. I saw a few episodes of Colin Baker's and Sylvester McCoy's portrayals, which I appreciated more than Peter Davison's.

I don't recall when it was, but some PBS channel aired Jon Pertwee's portral. I watched a good deal of them. What I enjoyed most about that time were the episodes featuring The Master as the villain.

I recall a long drought wherein I had no access to watching Doctor Who. Years went by, and The Doctor was but a memory. Then one day while channel surfing I hit upon Paul McGann's rendition of The Doctor in the movie. I enjoyed it, but, alas, it was but a single 2-hour time slot event. Thus returned the years of darkness and of waiting.

Several years later and more channel surfing undertaken, I came upon the modern version of the show. Chris Ec was the new face. I loved him right out of the gate. I found his portrayal to strike a chord in me. He was worthy as a successor to Tom Baker.

Following him were David Tennant and Matt Smith and the recent backpedaling to incorporate John Hurt (reminiscent of the zeroth law of thermodynamics). Matt has passed his sonic screwdriver at this point, and we are waiting to meet Peter Capaldi.

Of the modern companions, I thought Rose Tyler was OK. I didn't feel that they reached a SJS level until Martha Jones was introduced. I didn't really relate to Donna Noble as much as many other people do. By far the companion of the modern era that has touched my heart is Amy Pond. Indeed the series was presented in a different manner when Karen Gillan and Matt Smith began. The opening of the show described Doctor Who as the story of Amy Pond, which indeed it was until Manhattan. The companion-centric motif continued when the storyline began to revolve around Clara Oswin Oswald. Matt Smith's tenure as The Doctor was as much about The Girl Who Waited and The Impossible Girl as it was about The Doctor.

I like Sci-Fi. That which enticed me to first watch _Ark in Space_ was the presence of the human-sized, alien insects (as cheap as it was). What kept me involved was character, intelligence, and story. This strange fellow with the curly hair, toothy grin, long coat, and even longer scarf was at once alien and familiar, foreboding and inviting, inconceivably brilliant and comically goofy.

I experience *Doctor Who* as superhero stories. Unlike the classic superheroes The Doctor generally has come up with a dizzying variety of methods with which to foil the villains without resorting to violence. His relies upon intelligence, wit, friendship, and character mostly holding to principles. I love the scenes in which The Doctor inverts situations of doom into those of victory.

Favorite older episode/story: _Genesis of the Daleks_
Favorite modern episode: _The Day of the Doctor_ [The one thing missing was Chris Ec.]
Favorite Incarnation/Actor: 1) Tom Baker, 2) Matt Smith, 3) David Tennant, 4) Chris Eccleston
Favorite Companion: 1) Sarah Jane Smith, 2) Amy Pond, 3) Romana, 4) Clara Oswald; honorable mentions to Sally Sparrow, the non-companion from _Blink_; and to K9, the non-organic companion
Favorite Villains: Davros (the scientist who created the first Daleks), The Master, the Daleks, the Silence, the Weeping Angels


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

I knew Doctor Who was an 'N' show!

Interesting to see that ENTJs and ENFJs don't really care for it, though. Although I like to think that ENTJs are the least 'N' of the NTs and ENFJs are the least 'N' of the NFs.

Anyway, I'm an ENFP and I love Doctor Who. But to be completely honest, I preferred series 1-4 much more than 5-7. They were ok. 5 was good, 6 was meh, and 7 was just.....no. There was really nothing I liked about it (except for The Angels Take Manhattan, that one was fantastic)

But I still watch it. Why? Because this show is constantly evolving. I'm definitely looking forward to Peter Capaldi's Doctor, it seems like he's going to be badass!


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh yes, companions... my favourites are Ian Chesterton and Barbara Wright, who, along with the Doctor's grand-daughter Susan Foreman, were the first companions in the show, and Ace, who was with Sylvester McCoy just before the show's cancellation in 1989.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Violator Rose said:


> I knew Doctor Who was an 'N' show!
> 
> Interesting to see that ENTJs and ENFJs don't really care for it, though. Although I like to think that ENTJs are the least 'N' of the NTs and ENFJs are the least 'N' of the NFs.
> 
> ...


that's a sweeping generalization I stand against. ever think since we're teeny in the population and are generally busy, we may not vote here?

ENTJ here. LOVE Dr Who since tom baker. seen the very old episodes to the new ones. I love his cleverness. scariest villain - angels and the silence. I think you can guess my favorite heroine. love Martha jones as well and K9.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been watching Dr Who since the 80s when I was a kid. My favourite is Tom Baker... the ultimate Dr Who imo.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Tea Path said:


> that's a sweeping generalization I stand against. ever think since we're teeny in the population and are generally busy, we may not vote here?


Nope, did not think of that, and didn't really care to. No need to get offended, it was just a speculation.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Violator Rose said:


> Nope, did not think of that, and didn't really care to. No need to get offended, it was just a speculation.


not ofended, just correcting.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmmm. This thread was lasted posted in February. We have had many newcomers since then, and perhaps they, too, like Who. So, consider this a *bump*.


----------



## eydimork (Mar 19, 2014)

I liked Christopher Eccleston and David Tennant as the Doctor. Didn't watch the last one. I'm going to pick it back up again now that there's a new Doctor. 

Jungian: Introverted Sensation
MBTI: INTP, ISTP, INFJ, INTJ, ISFJ


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not a hyperactive fanatic, but I enjoy it :3


----------



## Brother (Sep 21, 2013)

INTP/INFP/ENTP/ENFP along with INTJs and INFJs. That makes sense.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I won't said that I loved it.
Sometimes it hurt my head a little.
But there was a lot of mind expanding ideas in there that where great.
For the rest it was a little cheesy.
But since the show don't take itself too seriously you can live with that.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

How could any self respecting INTP like doctor who?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been digging on The Doctor since the late 70's. Tom Baker was my first. All that abstract problem solving seems to tickle my Ne.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I like that it is quirky and cute

but I don't enjoy it as a TV show.


(so I guess the answer is _no_, I don't like it).


----------



## Maura (Dec 2, 2011)

I liked what I've seen of the old series, though the happenings there went too slow for my taste. I liked very much the episodes with the 9th and 10th Doctor. But then a director changed and without those hidden allusions in the background it got somewhat boring. Not to mention - a bit too light-hearted for my taste.

ENTP here.


----------



## AnDieFreude (May 10, 2014)

I'm an INFP and I've always been quite fond of it.


----------



## MGR21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm an INFP and I think doctor who is amazing. Love the show.

~Ronnie


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I'm an ENTJ. 

Does anyone remember that fat green guy, who touches people, and absorbs them? I remember seeing that episode and the one with the dolls. Both were awesome. The Abzorbaloff is his name. We need more aliens like him. Peg doll (Night Terror) are the dolls. Now, I want to watch those episodes. Is there any similar episodes like this?


----------



## Squirrely (Jun 23, 2014)

ISFJ - Love it.


----------



## James33 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm shocked to see that the INTJ line wasn't all the way up! LOL


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

INTP

I could take it or leave it. Some episodes are pretty good (like the ones written by Neil Gaiman).


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

*bump*


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I don't. I used to, I mean the Dalek's are pretty damn awesome. It just got really boring after a while x__x don't like the last two Doctor's either. David Tennant was awesome when he was the Doctor though.


----------



## Summer_Girl (Apr 4, 2015)

"...we're all stories in the end. Just make it a good one, eh?"


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISTP here. Been a fan since Doctor 9th.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

ENTP.

My user name comes from Patrick Troughton; and I've had avatars of the Troughton, Pertwee and McCoy Doctors, and the Delgado Master. So you might guess that I like Doctor Who.

Favourite Doctors: Hartnell, Troughton, Pertwee, Tom Baker, and McCoy.

Favourite episodes:
An Unearthly Child (episode 1)
Marco Polo
The Aztecs
The Myth Makers
The Daleks' Master Plan
The Massacre

Power of the Daleks
Evil of the Daleks
The Enemy of the World
Fury from the Deep
The Mind Robber
The Invasion

Dr. Who and the Silurians
Inferno
The Daemons
Carnival of Monsters
The Green Death

Genesis of the Daleks
The Seeds of Doom
The Talons of Weng-Chiang
Horror of Fang Rock
City of Death

Kinda

(all the good Colin Baker stories are on audio)

The Greatest Show in the Galaxy
Ghost Light
The Curse of Fenric

Not a fan of the new series, though. It has its moments, but the tone of hyperactive smugness is off-putting, as is the "twue luv solves all" and the focus on who the Doctor is, rather than on the adventures and exploration.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

It doesn't appeal to me. ENFJ.


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

ENTP.

It's ok, but sci-fi is turn-off for me.


----------



## BladeRunnerChick (Apr 2, 2015)

INTJ and I love it to bits. The last season has been a disappointment though. 
I think the way the story can develop in many ways is great. 
I love the consistency of some things, even from the first era of Doctor Who. 
And how they complicated the 11th's story. Stories with River were mind blowing.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

Huh. Doctor Who seems to attract a mainly Intuitive audience.


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

Doctor Who is the love of my life. I'm an INFP, and Ten is my doctor. Also, I love literally all of the companions, but Donna takes the cake every time.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

There would seem to be a strong correlation between Ne/Ni and liking Doctor Who. Something about the Doctor appeals to iNtuitives.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

I always thought of the Doctor as a crazy Ne trickster type or some sort of Doc Brown character. 

I just love the randomness and seemingly disparate elements that are woven into the story that make it so rich.

INFP


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Agreed. I like how he always manages to outwit his (usually highly superior in some way) opponents with nothing more than his brains, and a sonic screwdriver.


----------



## NoShxtSherlock (May 31, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! I was incompetent in my voting in the poll and accidentally chose ISTP instead of INTP, like the fool I am.

In other news, I am a massive Doctor Who fan, it's in my top five shows.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

INTJ
One of fave shows. I love all the possibilities, and new perspectives. It's damn funny and human too. 
My fave doctor is Matt Smith, but I like them all new generation (I don't know the older ones). I also like Rose Tyler, and I'm fond of River Song.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

INFJ. I love Doctor Who  *waits patiently for Tardis to appear & Doctor comes to take me through time and space*


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

I'm an INTP and I love Doctor Who. Series 5-7 were mehh, but Series 8 was great and I love the classics. The Fourth, Seventh, and Twelfth Doctors are my favorites.

I think Doctor Who probably appeals to intuitives because it's so free. Anything can happen in an episode of Doctor Who. They all stand alone as very different things and usually aren't just one story broken into 15-20+ parts (Trial of a Time Lord is probably the one exception to that, and even then most of the parts contained different stories central to that episode's plot within the main happenings). It allows for lots of creativity and imagination in the plots and nothing is certain, because they get rid of characters all the time. The few things that are certain is that the Doctor will never actually die and the Master is never really dead- and if he is, he comes back somehow anyways.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

The Dark Lord said:


> I think Doctor Who probably appeals to intuitives because it's so free. Anything can happen in an episode of Doctor Who.


I thought it was interesting that you mentioned this. My biggest problem (as either a sensor or an NJ) with Doctor Who is exactly what probably appeals to NPs; its lack of internal consistency between episodes (or even in the same episodes). Compared to say, Star Trek or Babylon 5 which try to keep their internal laws consistent between episodes and even different installments of the franchise.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I thought it was interesting that you mentioned this. My biggest problem (as either a sensor or an NJ) with Doctor Who is exactly what probably appeals to NPs; its lack of internal consistency between episodes (or even in the same episodes). Compared to say, Star Trek or Babylon 5 which try to keep their internal laws consistent between episodes and even different installments of the franchise.


What? I'm not talking about the laws. I mean, sure, it has inconsistencies, but that's not at all what I meant. I meant that the stories vary so widely. You can have a noir-style mystery and then an episode that explores concepts based on theoretical science, like two-dimensional beings. You could have a psychological horror and then a borderline musical (coughdeltaandthebannermencough), and after that a deep story about human emotions. Historical fiction and science fiction merge along with all sorts of other genres.

And I love Star Trek. Mostly TOS.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

The Dark Lord said:


> What? I'm not talking about the laws. I mean, sure, it has inconsistencies, but that's not at all what I meant. I meant that the stories vary so widely. You can have a noir-style mystery and then an episode that explores concepts based on theoretical science, like two-dimensional beings. You could have a psychological horror and then a borderline musical (coughdeltaandthebannermencough), and after that a deep story about human emotions. Historical fiction and science fiction merge along with all sorts of other genres.
> 
> And I love Star Trek. Mostly TOS.


Oh. In that case, that's probably one of my favorite aspects.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to like it, then I got tired of it and now I find it kind of annoyingly silly and unrealistic. It needs more depth, realism, and psychology, not magical solutions where everyone defeats the monster or gets to safety just in the nick of time, every single episode. I also don't like that it's the type of show where each episode has a separate disconnected plot rather than one long continuous plot across episodes.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

It's ok. I liked it more when I was going through my tokusatsu obsession, but I'll still watch it if nothing else is on while I'm flipping channels.


----------



## The Doctor (May 29, 2015)

Silveresque said:


> I used to like it, then I got tired of it and now I find it kind of annoyingly silly and unrealistic. It needs more depth, realism, and psychology, not magical solutions where everyone defeats the monster or gets to safety just in the nick of time, every single episode. I also don't like that it's the type of show where each episode has a separate disconnected plot rather than one long continuous plot across episodes.


If you're open to watching older episodes, the classics are a lot better at not having magical "save-the-day" solutions. The stories have a lot more depth usually because there's more time for them to be played out. City of Death and The Happiness Patrol (the awful minor villain that is the Kandyman aside) are good examples of episodes with great themes and not "save-the-day" spectacular endings. Although I probably would wait until you appreciate the classic series before you watch The Happiness Patrol...
The Caves of Androzani is also excellent, and the main issue is not something that can be fixed in a "save-the-day" manner.


----------



## YellowDaffodil (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm another who likes the 10th Doctor... haven't been able to get into it since DT left (not yet anyway).


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ESFJ, loving Doctor Who for two years already <3


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> What? I'm not talking about the laws. I mean, sure, it has inconsistencies, but that's not at all what I meant. I meant that the stories vary so widely. You can have a noir-style mystery and then an episode that explores concepts based on theoretical science, like two-dimensional beings. You could have a psychological horror and then a borderline musical (coughdeltaandthebannermencough), and after that a deep story about human emotions. Historical fiction and science fiction merge along with all sorts of other genres.
> 
> And I love Star Trek. Mostly TOS.



Are you calling _Dragonfire _a deep story about human emotions?


----------

